# Profile



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

How do I get my profile updated?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Click on "My Account" Look under Control Panel, you should be able to do what you need there.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Im not seeing the control panel, or my account. That's what I was looking for. I've signed in and out, I clicked on the 3 dots in the upper right corner, I clicked on my picture. So I guess I forgot how I even get the my picture on here! :what:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't you have a bar at the top of the screen that has: Today's Posts New Posts, etc. The next to last one should have "My Account" and the last is your login name.

The My Account is the one you want to click on to get to Control Panel about half way down the list.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like you are on a smart phone, correct? 

I know there is a way, but jumping on a home computer will get ya done lots quicker.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Phone? 

On the first page hit the triple bar on the upper left. A list appears, scroll down to the people or profile, tap that. When your name comes up tap that, and your info should come up. I don't see any way to add an avatar there though.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not seeing anything that says new posts etc, Something like that is what I was looking for. Yes my phone and my tablet are android so I know that they are different thanthe iPhone. It has taken me awhile to figure things out here but with persistence I have finally gotten to where I can navigate CF.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you using something other than a PC or laptop as Havasu mentioned? That is probably why.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not sure how to get the CF app on my PC.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim is going to to put it on the laptop so I'll see how that works then maybe we can sync them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't have to sync them, whatever is posted in one place shows up in the other.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, this is what it looks like to me. I have updated my profile on my hubbys laptop. I think that I need to 1: either uninstall and reinstall the forum on my 'droids because what I have on them is completely different than what I see on my laptop. 2: Maybe I've missed and update on the forum itself.
My 'droids open with a brown chicken and a blue background while the laptop has tha chicken in front of a chicken house. The two have different formats but all the same content.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds right. Phones won't have all of the easy access that a computer has.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, thx ya'll!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Phone?
> 
> On the first page hit the triple bar on the upper left. A list appears, scroll down to the people or profile, tap that. When your name comes up tap that, and your info should come up. I don't see any way to add an avatar there though.


There is no way to add an avatar from the ap just for the record.



robin416 said:


> That sounds right. Phones won't have all of the easy access that a computer has.


That is correct. 99.9% of my posting is from my laptop.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Most of my posting is from my phone or tablet, but , thx to Robin and Havasu, I'll be updating on my PC. There's not really much way to do it from the phone or tablet.


----------

